# 17 RS Premier -1 Wheels



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Depends on the tire you put on it, but I found the Contis on the 2LT to ride quite stiffly. Haven't driven the Firestones on the 2nd gen Cruze. In either case, it sounds like you're after a softer tire - something known for ride quality like the Pirelli P7 Plus may be up your alley.

Someone put Volt 17"s on a 2nd gen Cruze and it looked pretty neat.


----------

